# Project: Corset PS2 (Completed)



## Luciel (May 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I wasn´t planning on doing a worklog on this project as it was made as a pressent for the missus who loved her playstation 2 to play the tekken games but unfortunately it broke a few months back. So for her birthday I decided I would buy one and combine it with her other passion, corsets.

Now I´ve never owned a PS2 before nor have I opened one so I had to look it up and so on. Luckily I quickly found out that they are quite simple to take apart so that made my life easier. I also found out that the plastic they are made out is rather bad, and it was extremely hard to sand it down to get smooth edges. I´m not entirely happy with how the back window cut came out but I am extremely happy on how the final thing looked.

So here are 27 pictures from start to finish, most of them from the finish as I didn´t plan to do a worklog out of it, I hope you enjoy them, thanks for reading.

PS: The missus was delighted and loves her birthday pressie : )


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2012)

Holy shit that's strange. Great job


----------



## Luciel (May 11, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

WHOA!!....Very original idea man!  Love the red man!


----------



## Arkaridge (May 13, 2012)

Nice. I really like the use of the red ribbon =]


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 13, 2012)

very outside the box


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 13, 2012)

Very nice, but whats the window for?


----------

